
Ask HN: Is there a group encrypted file-sharing with API and affiliate program? - sharemywin
- affiliate program with monthly residual<p>- multiple encryption methods<p>- multiple interfaces(windows, mac, android, ios, web(javascript encryption), api)<p>if it doesn&#x27;t exist is there enough interest for someone build to build it?
======
steven_braham
[https://mega.nz](https://mega.nz) is a popular online encrypted file sharing
website. Maybe you could check if they have an affiliate program?

